# Masterbuilt 20070910 MES 30 question



## kevin james (Aug 6, 2012)

I was just about to pull the trigger on this and place the order when I decided to read a few more reviews. I saw several comments on the heating element failure and the fact you can not readily access it and have to drill out rivets etc.

Another review said that issue was resoloved with an updated unit. No indication what the model number of the updated unit is or if this IS the updated unit.

Can anyone tell me if the 0910 is the updated one with user replaceable element, or if this one has the problem?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 6, 2012)

Kevin,

I have a MES 30 0910, I have had it for over a year and I use it at minimum once a week, I love the thing and it works great, I have never had any problems with the heating element or with it keep temps.  Maybe I got a good one out of the batch.  But here is the link for the new Masterbuilt Products for 2013....http://www.masterbuilt.com/pdf/Masterbuilt2013Catalog_V2.pdf

Hope this helps if you have any other questions concerning the MES 30 0910, I am sure I can answer them.

-Kyle


----------



## kevin james (Aug 6, 2012)

Big Lew BBQ said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I have a MES 30 0910, I have had it for over a year and I use it at minimum once a week, I love the thing and it works great, I have never had any problems with the heating element or with it keep temps.  Maybe I got a good one out of the batch.  But here is the link for the new Masterbuilt Products for 2013....http://www.masterbuilt.com/pdf/Masterbuilt2013Catalog_V2.pdf
> 
> ...


 HI Kyle, thanks for the info. Do you know if the heating element is replaceable on the 0910, or is in riveted in where you can't access it?


----------



## texacajun (Aug 7, 2012)

The 20070910 has a heating element access door. This allows the heating element to be replaced without having to drill out the rivets on the back of the unit. See step 4:













g.jpg



__ texacajun
__ Aug 7, 2012


----------

